# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  Aktivitete, organizime mbrëmjesh në Chicago, IL

## mario_kingu

mbrema  kjo tem eshte  per lajmrime festash  ose mbremje qe do behen ne chicago  se shepjti  
 do ju  jap nje lajmrim ishalla te behet  :P flm






respekt  mandi

----------


## mario_kingu

hello   mbrema  ne daten 25 nentor me rastin e festes te flamurit radio jeta  zhvillon  mbremje   

per me shum  do ju  lajmroj

----------


## miki_al2001

hahaha lol.qe mos te lodhemi duke degjuar reklamat e radios apo jo.po lere qe ata kane hapur edhe websitin e tyre.thnx anyway!

----------


## CERIKSI-CHICAGO

do zoti te na sjellin na i grup humoristash. edhe  ti ken biletat cheap se na rropen 60 dollar per nje pjat me salat .

----------


## the_General

me sa degjova do te jete i ftuar i nderit JIM BELUSHI

----------


## PrettY_EL

skam ca me thon tjeter pervec se te gjithe kto njereze qe do vijne ne chicago:
mIRESE TE NA GJEJNE  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## i_pakapshem

arditi me irma libohoven do vine me duket

----------


## My_Soul

Si eshte fillim Dhjetori ne Chicago, ftohte, tmerresisht ftohte, me debore pa debore?

Thank you in advance.

----------


## miki_al2001

a thua te jete e vertete te vijne irma me arditin.e ke nje birre nga une ate nate i pakapshmi nese vijne keto te dy.se haroj qefin qe bera para dy viteve kur erdhi arditi

----------


## i_pakapshem

> Si eshte fillim Dhjetori ne Chicago, ftohte, tmerresisht ftohte, me debore pa debore?
> 
> Thank you in advance.


ftohte? hell yeah.  temerresiht ftohte? very likely. Me debore? most likely.

p.s. sna the si eshte puna jote me chicagon?  Pyete dhe nje here tjeter per Oak brook.

----------


## i_pakapshem

> a thua te jete e vertete te vijne irma me arditin.e ke nje birre nga une ate nate i pakapshmi nese vijne keto te dy.se haroj qefin qe bera para dy viteve kur erdhi arditi


se kam me siguri kshu kam digjjuar.

----------


## My_Soul

> ftohte? hell yeah.  temerresiht ftohte? very likely. Me debore? most likely.
> 
> p.s. sna the si eshte puna jote me chicagon?  Pyete dhe nje here tjeter per Oak brook.


Thanks i pakapshem. Tani mua me duhet te zgjedh per te ardhur ne Chicago o ne fillim te nentorit ose ne fillim te dhjetorit. Jam nje jave per training. Po kjo shoqja ime thote qe dhjetori eshte me bukur, christmas decorations, activities ect. Any idea?

----------


## i_pakapshem

> Thanks i pakapshem. Tani mua me duhet te zgjedh per te ardhur ne Chicago o ne fillim te nentorit ose ne fillim te dhjetorit. Jam nje jave per training. Po kjo shoqja ime thote qe dhjetori eshte me bukur, christmas decorations, activities ect. Any idea?


true, mbas thanksgiving behet jasht mase bukur.  Michigan ave. dekorohet komplet.  Plus ke dhe aktivitete sic te ka thene shoqja.  Cfare traning do besh ktu? Nejse po erdhe ktej na hidh noi fjale se kushedi mbase e njof dhe shoqen tate.

----------


## mario_kingu

> true, mbas thanksgiving behet jasht mase bukur.  Michigan ave. dekorohet komplet.  Plus ke dhe aktivitete sic te ka thene shoqja.  Cfare traning do besh ktu? Nejse po erdhe ktej na hidh noi fjale se kushedi mbase e njof dhe shoqen tate.



cuna edhe vajza 99% ka mundesi te vi arditi po soaq  sure u know so 
 sa per kohen  te thanksgiving  i pakapshem ka te drejt  per ket  

sa per shqoet i nje ai  heheh
nese se flasim prap byyeee per te reja me von akoma kemi edhe nje muaj kohe sa per party  :P

----------


## CERIKSI-CHICAGO

pefundimisht  arditi dhe irma libohova ka per  te ardhur bilatetat $60 including dinner (hhahaahhahah) per me shume visitoni faqen e radios radiojeta.com

----------


## Kërçovare1

Eshte ky vendi i vetem ku festohet Festa e Flamurit? Keni degjuar per ndonje festim tjeter?

----------


## miki_al2001

eh patriote a do behen thua?ti mund te jesh me gjate se une ketu.une per vete di qe do behen 3 deri tani.nje radio jeta qe une do vete.pastaj komuniteti kete vit eshte ndare.shqiptaret e maqedonise do e bejne tek diplomati dhe te tjeret tek avalon.e mira eshte se radio jeta e ben per thanksgiving ndersa keto komunitetet per nje dite.

----------


## Kërçovare1

E di qe zakonisht festohet ne me shume se nje vend, por s'kisha degjuar per vende tjera, per kete vit repesktivisht, prandaj pyeta. "Shqiptaret e Maqedonise" nuk me pelqen ky referim i ndarjes dhe ne fakt me duket qe eshte ndarje tjeter ndoshta me shume politike... 
Por nga ana tjeter eshte mire qe behet ne me shume se nje vend sepse s'na merr gje te gjithe ne sa jemi...

----------


## mario_kingu

> E di qe zakonisht festohet ne me shume se nje vend, por s'kisha degjuar per vende tjera, per kete vit repesktivisht, prandaj pyeta. "Shqiptaret e Maqedonise" nuk me pelqen ky referim i ndarjes dhe ne fakt me duket qe eshte ndarje tjeter ndoshta me shume politike... 
> Por nga ana tjeter eshte mire qe behet ne me shume se nje vend sepse s'na merr gje te gjithe ne sa jemi...


 yllo  radio jeta ben  albanian party  sic e di vin arditi edhe irma pra shqiptare shqiperie :P ndersa  per maqedonsat skemi gje po kur bejn gje sna thon so  nuk o pun politike nese gjith te mirat  

cun ashihemi tek party ate nat

----------


## luras

lexim te kancem,kenga shqiptare (live ne manhattan)

GAZETA SHEKULLI

E Mart&#235;, 1 N&#235;ntor 2005 | Viti i IX Nr. 302 (2754)


K&#235;ng&#235;tarja ka gjetur veten n&#235; muzik&#235;n folk. Nj&#235; vit pasi &#235;sht&#235; b&#235;r&#235; n&#235;n&#235;, Simaku p&#235;rgatit albumin e ri: Me Robertin kemi bashkuar dy bot&#235; t&#235; ndryshme shpirt&#235;rore dhe duke i shkrir&#235; n&#235; nj&#235; t&#235; vetme kemi krijuar nj&#235; muzik&#235; t&#235; re q&#235; do ta d&#235;gjoni shpejt



Parashqevi Simaku, me nj&#235; album folk



Intervistoj: Anila Leka



Q&#235; nga dita q&#235; &#235;sht&#235; larguar nga Shqip&#235;ria gjithnj&#235; gjen nj&#235; surpriz&#235; p&#235;r t&#235; risjell&#235; n&#235; kujtes&#235;n e shqiptar&#235;ve k&#235;ng&#235;taren q&#235; ka l&#235;n&#235; gjurm&#235;, jo vet&#235;m n&#235; muzik&#235;n e leht&#235;, por edhe me perlat e folkut shqiptar, pra muzik&#235;n popullore. P&#235;r her&#235; t&#235; par&#235; pas ikjes n&#235; Amerik&#235; u shfaq me nj&#235; imazh t&#235; ri. Spektator&#235;t n&#235; Pallatin e Kongreseve mbet&#235;n t&#235; befasuar me ndryshimin q&#235; kish ndodhur me Parashqevi Simakun. Nj&#235; ndryshim t&#235;r&#235;sor jo vet&#235;m muzikor, por tashm&#235; n&#235; jet&#235;n e saj ishte Roberti.  Prej pak koh&#235;sh ka p&#235;rjetuar &#231;aste t&#235; mrekullueshme nga ardhja n&#235; jet&#235; e Luk&#235;s s&#235; vog&#235;l, dhe Simaku n&#235;n&#235; tregon q&#235; e ka pritur me shum&#235; emocion k&#235;t&#235; moment. Albumi m&#235; i ri i Parashqevi Simakut &#235;sht&#235; ende nj&#235; surpriz&#235; q&#235; e ka ruajtur p&#235;r ta ndar&#235; me publikun e saj n&#235; Shqip&#235;ri.

A e kujtoni dit&#235;n kur jeni larguar p&#235;r her&#235; t&#235; par&#235; nga Shqip&#235;ria? Ishte nj&#235; ikje e rast&#235;sishme apo nj&#235; veprim i menduar mir&#235; p&#235;r t&#235; realizuar nj&#235; &#235;nd&#235;rr? 
Hera e par&#235; kur dola jasht&#235; Shqip&#235;ris&#235; ka qen&#235; Danimarka. Bashk&#235; me nj&#235; delegacion t&#235; rinis&#235; shqiptare ishim t&#235; ftuar n&#235; festivalin Roskilde, i cili &#235;sht&#235; edhe sot festivali m&#235; i madh muzikor n&#235; Europ&#235;n Veriore. Mbaj mend q&#235; k&#235;ndova rreth tridhjet&#235; k&#235;ng&#235; popullore dhe t&#235; muzik&#235;s s&#235; leht&#235;. Koncertet mbaheshin p&#235;rjashta n&#235; “net&#235;t e bardha” t&#235; skandinavis&#235;. Ishte nj&#235; eksperienc&#235; e jasht&#235;zakonshme p&#235;r mua, por n&#235; fund mezi prisja t&#235; kthehesha n&#235; sht&#235;pi. Edhe sot ndodh po k&#235;shtu. Jam shum&#235; e lidhur me familjen dhe vendin tim. Thot&#235; mir&#235; populli yn&#235;: ”gur i rand n’vend t’vet”. M&#235; pas kam k&#235;nduar dhe n&#235; vende t&#235; tjera, si n&#235; Algjeri, Turqi, Itali, Gjermani, Norvegji, Suedi, etj. me ansamblet dhe formacionet e ndryshme orkestrale. Dhe gjithmon&#235; kthehesha n&#235; Shqip&#235;ri.  
Ka qen&#235; viti 1992 kur erdha n&#235; Amerik&#235;. Rrall&#235;her&#235; i kthehem dit&#235;s s&#235; par&#235;, sepse gjithnj&#235; preferoj t&#235; mendoj dhe punoj p&#235;r t&#235; ardhmen. Ishte nj&#235; vendim, jo thjesht p&#235;r t&#235; realizuar &#235;ndrr&#235;n time. Sepse p&#235;r mua, vet&#235; jeta &#235;sht&#235; nj&#235; &#235;nd&#235;rr. Por ambicia p&#235;r t&#235; promovuar muzik&#235;n shqiptare n&#235; nj&#235; sken&#235; bot&#235;rore &#235;sht&#235; nj&#235; motiv q&#235; m&#235; shoq&#235;ron hap pas hapi, p&#235;r ta amshuar k&#235;ng&#235;n popullore shqiptare. Muzika jon&#235; folklorike &#235;sht&#235; nga m&#235; t&#235; vjetrat dhe nga m&#235; origjinalet q&#235; ekziston. Me t&#235; v&#235;rtet&#235; e adhuroj dhe gjithnj&#235; arrij t&#235; prek mrekullin&#235; q&#235; t&#235; ofrojn&#235; tingujt muzikor&#235; t&#235; folkut ton&#235;.


Jeta n&#235; nj&#235; vend si Amerika sigurisht q&#235; t&#235; ofron mund&#235;si dhe m&#235; shum&#235; hap&#235;sira p&#235;r t&#235; b&#235;r&#235; karrier&#235;. Por edhe v&#235;shtir&#235;sit&#235; nuk jan&#235; t&#235; pakta.  Un&#235; kujtoj kthimin tuaj t&#235; par&#235; n&#235; Shqip&#235;ri pas largimit n&#235; vitin 1992 kur befasuat publikun me nj&#235; imazh, me nj&#235; m&#235;nyr&#235; t&#235; re interpretimi, shum&#235; gj&#235;ra kishin ndryshuar tek ju. M&#235; pas u larguat s&#235;rish dhe p&#235;r nj&#235; koh&#235; t&#235; gjat&#235; hesht&#235;t. P&#235;rse? 
Un&#235; nuk jetoj dot pa k&#235;nduar, m&#235; vjen pak &#231;udi q&#235; m&#235; pyet se kam heshtur p&#235;r nj&#235; koh&#235; t&#235; gjat&#235;, p&#235;rkundrazi kam qen&#235; tejet e z&#235;n&#235; gjithmon&#235; duke k&#235;nduar. N&#235; &#231;do dit&#235; t&#235; vitit un&#235; k&#235;ndoj, n&#235; koncerte, n&#235; studio t&#235; ndryshme, n&#235; sht&#235;pi apo edhe n&#235; nj&#235; kafene t&#235; vog&#235;l, kudo. Gjithnj&#235; gjej mund&#235;si p&#235;r t&#235; bashk&#235;punuar me muzikant&#235; t&#235; njohur brenda dhe jasht&#235; vendit.
E kam fjal&#235;n p&#235;r koncerte t&#235; tjera n&#235; Shqip&#235;ri...
N&#235; vitin 1999 un&#235; u riktheva n&#235; Shqip&#235;ri me nj&#235; turne q&#235; e pag&#235;zova me emrin “K&#235;ng&#235;t e popullit tim”. Koncertin e par&#235; e dhash&#235; n&#235; Kavaj&#235; n&#235; qytetin tim t&#235; lindjes. Me k&#235;t&#235; rast d&#235;shiroj t&#235; falenderoj t&#235; gjith&#235; ata q&#235; m&#235; kan&#235; mb&#235;shtetur, jo vet&#235;m publikun q&#235; m&#235; priti shum&#235; ngroht&#235;, por edhe shum&#235; artist&#235; e krijues q&#235; m&#235; mb&#235;shtet&#235;n n&#235; k&#235;t&#235; turne, grupin karakteristik t&#235; Kavaj&#235;s, dhe n&#235; m&#235;nyr&#235; t&#235; vecant&#235; dua t&#235; falenderoj mikun tim, aktorin Mirush Kabashi. Po k&#235;shtu edhe n&#235; Tiran&#235;, Vlor&#235;, Elbasan, Fier, kam p&#235;rjetuar emocione t&#235; vecanta, n&#235; stadiumet e mbushura plot kam k&#235;nduar deri n&#235; mesnat&#235;. Nj&#235; turne tjet&#235;r me titullin “Mos ja prishni lumturin&#235;” e kam realizuar n&#235; Zvic&#235;r, Kosov&#235; dhe Greqi. 



Pas k&#235;tyre realizova disa koncerte n&#235; Amerik&#235;, me k&#235;ng&#235; t&#235; k&#235;nduara anglisht, bashk&#235; me nj&#235; formacion t&#235; vog&#235;l orkestral n&#235; disa klube n&#235; Hollivud, Martini Long, Galapagos, Nju Jork, Antoni Pier 4, n&#235; Boston, Piaca Bela, etj. por gjithmon&#235; v&#235;mendja ime ka qen&#235; dhe mbetet tek k&#235;nga popullore shqiptare.


Si nis&#235;n bashk&#235;punimet e para n&#235; Amerik&#235;?
Nj&#235; nga k&#235;ng&#235;t e para k&#235;tu n&#235; SHBA ishte nj&#235; bashk&#235;punim me muzikantin dhe producentin Stivi Snou. Me pas k&#235;ndova k&#235;ng&#235;n “Noi siamo uno”, nj&#235; bashk&#235;punim me producentin Lemel Humes, i cili ka shkruar k&#235;ng&#235; p&#235;r Rei &#199;arls, Uitni Hjuston, Stevi Uonder. Kam bashk&#235;punuar edhe me producent&#235; t&#235; tjer&#235; amerikan&#235;, por gjithsesi pas disa incizimeve e ndjeja veten si nj&#235; pike uj&#235; n&#235; oqean t&#235; madh. Ndjeja se po b&#235;ja di&#231;ka q&#235; nuk prezantonte thell&#235;sin&#235; e bot&#235;s time shpirt&#235;rore. Ju ktheva muzik&#235;s popullore sepse vet&#235;m aty gjej frym&#235;zimin q&#235; m&#235; mungonte p&#235;r t&#235; b&#235;r&#235; di&#231;ka t&#235; ve&#231;ant&#235; artistike. P&#235;r mua k&#235;nga popullore &#235;sht&#235; si nj&#235; lidhje gjaku. Fillova t&#235; shkruaja k&#235;ng&#235;t e mia t&#235; para, duke i k&#235;nduar me kitare dhe i incizoja me bashk&#235;shortin tim Robert C. Nolfe. 


Roberti, me origjin&#235; nga jugu i Amerik&#235;s, duke pasur rr&#235;nj&#235;t n&#235; muzik&#235;n e bluzit dhe kultur&#235;n e Nju Orleans, e gjeti t&#235; natyrshme dhe misterioze t&#235; lidhej me muzik&#235;n e vendlindjes sime. Madje ai shpesh m&#235; thot&#235; se kjo, muzika popullore, &#235;sht&#235; e paprekur, si t&#235; them si molla e ndaluar.


Cil&#235;t jan&#235; kompozitor&#235;t me t&#235; cil&#235;t mbani bashk&#235;punim t&#235; vazhduesh&#235;m n&#235; Amerik&#235; apo Shqip&#235;ri?
Nga me t&#235; preferuarit do t&#235; p&#235;rmendja Pjeter Gacin, Nikolla Zoraqin, Agim Krajk&#235;n, Limos Dizdarin, Spartak Tilin, Avni Mul&#235;n, Hajg Zaharian, Rexhep Hasimin. 
N&#235; Amerik&#235; ka nj&#235; koncept tjet&#235;r p&#235;r muzik&#235;n. P&#235;r t&#235; shkruar k&#235;ng&#235;, ti nuk duhet t&#235; kesh diplom&#235; n&#235; kompozicion, por t&#235; shkruar nj&#235; poezi dhe melodi n&#235; nj&#235; stil krejt t&#235; lir&#235;, &#235;sht&#235; nj&#235; frym&#235;zim q&#235; nuk i vjen kujtdo. Bashk&#235;shorti im Robert m&#235; ka ndihmuar shum&#235;. Muzika jon&#235; &#235;sht&#235; virtuoze, harmonike me mjedisin ku ka lindur dhe ne na mungojn&#235; k&#235;ng&#235;tar&#235; t&#235; lindur p&#235;r k&#235;t&#235; lloj muzike si Fatime Sokoli apo grupe t&#235; ndryshme polifonike.
Gjithnj&#235; kam bindjen se gjith&#231;ka &#235;sht&#235; n&#235; ndryshim, vet&#235;m mbret&#235;ria e muzik&#235;s ton&#235; mbetet nj&#235; thesar i pazbuluar. Un&#235; dhe Roberti shkruajm&#235; shum&#235; k&#235;ng&#235; s&#235; bashku, gjithashtu kemi bashk&#235;punuar me kompozitor&#235; amerikan&#235; n&#235; Los Anxhelos si Matt Chait, John Vaughn dhe Rae Dileo, un&#235; preferoj t&#235; shkruaj poezit&#235; e mia dhe pastaj bashk&#235;punoj p&#235;r melodin&#235; dhe ritmin.


Lidhja me Robertin, si bashk&#235;short, por edhe si kompozitor sa ka ndikur tek ju si k&#235;ng&#235;tare?
Prej tij kam m&#235;suar edhe se si t&#235; shkruaj k&#235;ng&#235;, kam m&#235;suar artin e incizimit, q&#235; &#235;sht&#235; nj&#235; gj&#235; e re dhe shum&#235; e r&#235;nd&#235;sishme p&#235;r mua. Un&#235; dhe Roberti kalojm&#235; nj&#235; koh&#235; t&#235; gjat&#235; s&#235;bashku, deri n&#235; or&#235;t e vona, n&#235; studion ton&#235; n&#235; sht&#235;pi. Shkruajm&#235; k&#235;ng&#235;, incizojm&#235;, b&#235;jm&#235; prova. 


Keni qen&#235; gjithnj&#235; e lidhur me muzik&#235;n popullore, ka qen&#235; i duksh&#235;m afeksioni juaj i ve&#231;ant&#235; me k&#235;t&#235; muzik&#235;. P&#235;rse? 
F&#235;mij&#235; k&#235;ndoja &#231;do t&#235; diel me gjyshin, bab&#235;n dhe n&#235;n&#235;n time. Nga babai im Kito Simaku m&#235;sova t&#235; k&#235;ndoj, si t&#235; mbaja iso me e,e,e dhe…o,o,o kjo muzik&#235; &#235;sht&#235; e pavdekshme &#235;sht&#235; si ila&#231; p&#235;r shpirtin njeriut &#235;sht&#235; e vetmja pasuri shpirt&#235;rore q&#235; as nuk riprodhohet, as nuk kopjohet, as nuk shitet as nuk blihet, kjo &#235;sht&#235; muzika popollore shqiptare.

M&#235; ve&#231;oni nj&#235; ngjarje t&#235; vecant&#235; q&#235; e keni p&#235;rjetuar me emocione t&#235; forta
Kur u b&#235;ra n&#235;n&#235; ishte momenti m&#235; sublim, e kam shum&#235; t&#235; leht&#235; t&#235; ve&#231;oj p&#235;rjetimin e mrekulluesh&#235;m q&#235; t&#235; jep lindja e f&#235;mij&#235;s. Dhe k&#235;t&#235; mrekulli un&#235; e preka nj&#235; vit m&#235; par&#235; me lindjen e Luke Amazeus. Ai ka hyr&#235; dhe &#235;sht&#235; b&#235;r&#235; pjes&#235; e frym&#235;zimit n&#235; krijimtarin&#235; time. Sapo ka mbushur nj&#235; vje&#231; dhe ka nisur t&#235; hedh&#235; hapat e par&#235;. Luka ka sjell&#235; shum&#235; mbar&#235;si dhe shum&#235; gj&#235;ra t&#235; reja n&#235; jet&#235;n ton&#235;. Un&#235; nuk jam shk&#235;putur p&#235;r asnj&#235; &#231;ast nga muzika, aq sa edhe at&#235; e kam b&#235;r&#235; pjes&#235; t&#235; pandar&#235;. P&#235;r dit&#235;lindje i blem&#235; nj&#235; piano t&#235; vog&#235;l druri dhe k&#235;shtu ai &#235;sht&#235; b&#235;r&#235; kompozitori yn&#235; i ri. I bie fort dhe l&#235;shon tinguj a,a,a,ooo...djali luan rokenroll, thot&#235; Roberti. Nuk gjej fjal&#235;t e duhura p&#235;r ta p&#235;rshkruar.


Si &#235;sht&#235; nj&#235; dit&#235; e Parashqevis&#235;? 
E dua shum&#235; Nju Jorkun, parkun q&#235;ndror, sh&#235;tis, i kushtoj koh&#235; djalit, m&#235; p&#235;lqen t&#235; gatuaj, t&#235; pikturoj dhe t&#235; lexoj. Roberti shpesh m&#235; thot&#235; se &#235;sht&#235; me fat: “T&#235; gjitha grat&#235; preferojn&#235; diamant&#235; kurse ti k&#235;rkon libra…” megjithat&#235; edhe ato kam fatin t’i kem. Gjithsesi pjes&#235;n m&#235; t&#235; madhe t&#235; dit&#235;s e kaloj n&#235; studio, in&#231;izoj ose shkruaj, k&#235;ndoj n&#235;n shoq&#235;rin&#235; e kitar&#235;s, pra gjithmon&#235; muzika &#235;sht&#235; rreth meje. 


N&#235; karrier&#235;n muzikore n&#235; Amerik&#235; e keni kapur &#235;ndrr&#235;n tuaj apo ende rendni drejt saj?
Do p&#235;rgjigjesha se kulmi i t&#235; gjith&#235; pun&#235;s sime &#235;sht&#235; n&#235; k&#235;ng&#235;t e reja, n&#235; muzik&#235;n e re q&#235; kam shkruar dhe incizuar me Robertin. Jemi duke p&#235;rfunduar miksimet e albumit (CD) n&#235; shqip, ku folklori shqiptar &#235;sht&#235; bazamenti i k&#235;tij projekti q&#235; mezi pres ta ndaj me publikun tim s&#235; shpejti. Jam munduar t&#235; sjell n&#235; variant origjinal k&#235;ng&#235; t&#235; mrekullueshme t&#235; foklorit ton&#235; q&#235; mund t&#235; them se jan&#235; pasuri n&#235; trash&#235;gimin&#235; ton&#235; shpirt&#235;rore. N&#235; m&#235;nyr&#235; t&#235; ve&#231;ant&#235; k&#235;t&#235; album ua kushtoj t&#235; gjith&#235; shqiptar&#235;ve kudo q&#235; jetojn&#235; n&#235;p&#235;r bot&#235;. Un&#235; e ndjej pranin&#235; e tyre sepse m&#235; shum&#235; se 200 vizitor&#235; n&#235; dit&#235; nga 50 vende t&#235; ndryshme t&#235; bot&#235;s shohin faqen time t&#235; internetit &#235;&#235;&#235;.simaku.com. Por jo vet&#235;m shqiptar&#235;t, por edhe t&#235; huajt kan&#235; d&#235;shir&#235; t&#235; njihen me kultur&#235;n dhe muzik&#235;n folklorike t&#235; vendeve t&#235; ndryshme. Sot &#235;sht&#235; nj&#235; bot&#235; e hapur &#231;do gj&#235; &#235;sht&#235; e mundur. Me Robertin kemi bashkuar dy bot&#235; t&#235; ndryshme shpirt&#235;rore dhe duke i shkrir&#235; n&#235; nj&#235; t&#235; vetme kemi krijuar nj&#235; muzik&#235; t&#235; re q&#235; do ta d&#235;gjoni shpejt.

Si ju duken ndryshimet q&#235; kan&#235; ndodhur me muzik&#235;n shqiptare k&#235;to vitet e fundit? 
&#199;do gjenerat&#235; ka muzik&#235;n e vet me t&#235; cil&#235;n edhe identifikohet, arti n&#235; t&#235;r&#235;si shpreh gjendjen shpirt&#235;rore, tregon se ku &#235;sht&#235; nj&#235; popull, nj&#235; vend. Edhe n&#235; Hollivud, sot p&#235;r sot e quajn&#235; “music business”. Arti dhe biznesi nuk jan&#235; kombinim q&#235; shkojn&#235; s&#235;bashku, ata jan&#235; si t&#235; thuash n&#235; opozit&#235; me nj&#235;ri-tjetrin un&#235; mendoj se ndryshimet n&#235; muzik&#235;n shqiptare jan&#235; t&#235; nj&#235;jta si n&#235; t&#235; gjith&#235; bot&#235;n. Shum&#235; artist&#235; t&#235; m&#235;dhenj bot&#235;ror&#235; sot nuk k&#235;ndojn&#235; m&#235; “live”… K&#235;ng&#235;t e sotme jan&#235; b&#235;r&#235; si moda e veshjeve, nd&#235;rsa muzika e v&#235;rtet&#235; &#235;sht&#235; si stin&#235;t, k&#235;ng&#235;t popullore jan&#235; ashtu si gjethet q&#235; bien, dhe ringjallen p&#235;rs&#235;ri n&#235; pranver&#235;. Arti i v&#235;rtet&#235; gjithmon&#235; e ka gjetur rrug&#235;n ashtu si nj&#235; drit&#235; n&#235; fund t&#235; tunelit. Edhe muzika folk &#235;sht&#235; nj&#235; muzik&#235; q&#235; i reziston koh&#235;s. Un&#235; besoj se dhe publiku &#235;sht&#235; i uritur p&#235;r t&#235; p&#235;rjetuar dhe d&#235;gjuar m&#235; shum&#235; muzik&#235; t&#235; re dhe t&#235; gjall&#235;. 



01/11/2005
KATEGORIA: Kulture

_________________________________





Hello Everyone,



Simaku and Rob performing in East Village/Manhattan Tuesday Nov 8th @ 8:30pm.



Description:  Acoustic world music from Iliria and Eastern Europe. Modern interpretations of some 2000 year old folk songs and new original songs written by Simaku & Rob.  Simaku is a well known folk singer from Albania having won many national accolades.  Please visit www.simaku.com/live.htm for flyer and more info.

www.simaku.com/live.htm





Program muzikor

nje nate me &#235;ndrra antike



N&#235; qytetin e Nju Jorkut ku bashk&#235;jetojn&#235; aq shum&#235; kultura, rryma artistike &#235;sht&#235; k&#235;naq&#235;si t&#235; d&#235;gjosh k&#235;ng&#235; t&#235; folklorit shqiptar dhe k&#235;ng&#235; origjinale t&#235; interpretuara nga Parashqevi Simaku me bashkeshortin Robert Nolfe ne kitar. Repertori i mbr&#235;mjes muzikore p&#235;rmbledh k&#235;ng&#235; popullore  si edhe kenge t&#235; muzik&#235;s leht&#235; shqiptare.  Nd&#235;rthurja e tyre me k&#235;ng&#235; origjinale t&#235; shkruara nga Simaku dhe Robert si k&#235;ng&#235; Haxhirea e pasuron programin e p&#235;rzgjedhur muzikor t&#235; k&#235;saj mbr&#235;mje.  Dashamir&#235;sit e muzik&#235;s shqiptare kan&#235; rastin ta shikojne kete mbremje akustike ‘nje nate me &#235;ndrra antike’ nga Parashqevi Simaku n&#235; 8 N&#235;ntor n&#235; Manhatan.  P&#235;r m&#235; shum&#235; holl&#235;si, mund t&#235; shkoni n&#235; adres&#235;n     www.simaku.com

----------

